# Argentina - Olanda. Quarti, 9 dicembre ore 20. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2022)

Secondo quarto della Giornata. Un classico del calcio mondiale tra gli Orange e gli albiceleste. Entrambe le squadre non hanno avuto particolari problemi nei quarti. Gli Argentini si sono imposti di misura contro l'Australia mentre per l'Olanda tutto facile contro gli USA.

Gara visibile su Rai 1 alle ore 20

UFFICIALI

*OLANDA (3-4-1-2)* - Noppert; Timber, Van Dijk, Aké; Dumfries, F. De Jong, De Roon, Blind; Gakpo; Bergwijn, Depay. Ct. Van Gaal

*ARGENTINA (3-5-2)* - E. Martinez; Romero, Otamendi, Martinez; Molina, De Paul, Fernandez, Mac Allister, Acuna; Messi, Alvarez. Ct. Scaloni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Dicembre 2022)

se dovessero vincere gli orange godrei come un pinguino che si mangia un polaretto.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quarto della Giornata. Un classico del calcio mondiale tra gli Orange e gli albiceleste. Entrambe le squadre non hanno avuto particolari problemi nei quarti. Gli Argentini si sono imposti di misura contro l'Australia mentre per l'Olanda tutto facile contro gli USA.
> 
> Gara visibile su Rai 1 alle ore 20
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> se dovessero vincere gli orange godrei come un pinguino che si mangia un polaretto.


Un polaretto all'arancia.


----------



## Solo (9 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quarto della Giornata. Un classico del calcio mondiale tra gli Orange e gli albiceleste. Entrambe le squadre non hanno avuto particolari problemi nei quarti. Gli Argentini si sono imposti di misura contro l'Australia mentre per l'Olanda tutto facile contro gli USA.
> 
> Gara visibile su Rai 1 alle ore 20
> 
> ...


Forza Olanda!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Tulipani


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quarto della Giornata. Un classico del calcio mondiale tra gli Orange e gli albiceleste. Entrambe le squadre non hanno avuto particolari problemi nei quarti. Gli Argentini si sono imposti di misura contro l'Australia mentre per l'Olanda tutto facile contro gli USA.
> 
> Gara visibile su Rai 1 alle ore 20
> 
> ...


Spero che l'Olanda prenda esempio dall'impresa della Croazia e mi tolga dalle palle l'ultima sudamericana


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Vediamo sto Scaroni contro uno super scafato come Van Gaal


----------



## Djici (9 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo per chi e capace di battere la Francia.
Ora non saprei chi ha più probabilità tra olanda e argentina.

l'Olanda e sempre stata la mia seconda squadra dopo l'Italia.
Certo che un olanda che vince un mondiale con Depay e Bergwin punte... E che non l'ha vinto con MVB, Gullit, Rijkaard... O Seedorf, Davids... O Robben...

Sarebbe una beffa.
Come Materazzi campione del mondo mentre Paolo Maldini no.


----------



## sunburn (9 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tifo per chi e capace di battere la Francia.
> Ora non saprei chi ha più probabilità tra olanda e argentina.
> 
> l'Olanda e sempre stata la mia seconda squadra dopo l'Italia.
> ...


La Francia può perderlo solo lei, quindi un’avversaria vale l’altra.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La Francia può perderlo solo lei, quindi un’avversaria vale l’altra.


@Blu71 è arrivata la sentenzaaa


----------



## sunburn (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 è arrivata la sentenzaaa


No no, stavolta non è un pronostico. 
È un dato di fatto. È di gran lunga la più forte. Ci tocca sperare che si suicidi. Qualora non dovesse farlo, almeno stavolta potremmo consolarci con Oliviero e Theo.


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Lauscemo sempre titolare.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Forza Olanda!




E' quello che vogliamo tutti.

E no, non per Messi, l'Argentina, la Francia o il Portogallo.

Ma semplicemente perché abbiamo a cuore la situazione psicologica di Stefano Bizzotto, costretto a sorbirsi gli sproloqui dell'invasato col quale è costretto a commentare le partite dell'Argentina.


----------



## Djici (9 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La Francia può perderlo solo lei, quindi un’avversaria vale l’altra.


Dicevo esattamente la stessa cosa una settimana fa.

Non vedo chi può fermarla.
Inghilterra, Portogallo, Marocco, Croazia, Argentina e Olanda sono tutte belle squadre. Ma non punterei nemmeno 1 centesimo su di loro contro la Francia.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ma quel vecchio?!?!? ahahahhaha


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma quel vecchio?!?!? ahahahhaha


C'è uno dell'Argentina che ha i brufoli di un 13 enne.


----------



## ARKANA (9 Dicembre 2022)

L'argentina dopo la sconfitta del Brasile secondo me non si farà sfuggire l'occasione di aver una semifinale super abbordabile contro la croazia


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 è arrivata la sentenzaaa



@sunburn prima o poi qualcuna dovrà pure azzeccarla


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lauscemo sempre titolare.


Lautardo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

L'Olanda lo sa che la palla va tirata in quella cosa con la rete?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> L'Olanda lo sa che la palla va tirata in quella cosa con la rete?



E tu adesso lo dici?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Se segna l’Olanda ci giochiamo Adani.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Finita


----------



## chicagousait (9 Dicembre 2022)

Il primo segotto di Adani per l'assist di Messi


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Abbattete Adani per favore


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Adani sproloquia da par suo.

Qualcuno lo stronchi.


----------



## TheKombo (9 Dicembre 2022)

Gran palla però di Messi


----------



## folletto (9 Dicembre 2022)

Voglio aprire un club o gruppo social “Basta Adani”


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Magia di Messi anche se Adani quasi me la fa odiare


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Grande Clarence Messi


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dicevo esattamente la stessa cosa una settimana fa.
> 
> Non vedo chi può fermarla.
> Inghilterra, Portogallo, Marocco, Croazia, Argentina e Olanda sono tutte belle squadre. Ma non punterei nemmeno 1 centesimo su di loro contro la Francia.


un infortunio a mbappe e possono uscire contro chiunque.

stasera partitaccia tra 2 scappate di casa, ma si può giocare con tinder in difesa ahahahaahah!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

Adani ha avuto un orgasmo


----------



## LukeLike (9 Dicembre 2022)

Non l'avevo visto neanche io da casa mia comodamente seduto sul divano quello spazio che ha visto Messi in campo palla al piede...


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Sto Tinder.... mah


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Voglio aprire un club o gruppo social “Basta Adani”



Mi iscrivo


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

L’Argentina comunque ha svoltato quando Scaroni ha panchinato il bollito Di Maria e il penoso Lautardo.


----------



## folletto (9 Dicembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non l'avevo visto neanche io da casa mia comodamente seduto sul divano quello spazio che ha visto Messi in campo palla al piede...


E' stato bravo anche Molina ad anticipare portiere e difensore toccandola di punta


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Dio non voglia un gol di Messi altrimenti con Adani ci tocca vomitare.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Come mai non gioca nell' Olanda il Nesta dei poveri?


----------



## Solo (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L’Argentina comunque ha svoltato quando Scaroni ha panchinato il bollito Di Maria e il penoso Lautardo.


Pure Paredes...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Pure Paredes...




Giusto, dimenticavo quell’altro sopravvalutato.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque vorrei solo far notare, quanto sia equilibrato il calcio a livelli di Nazionali, dove il denaro per ovvie ragioni non può alterare gli equilibri.

Per questo propongo sempre soluzioni per far si che il talento venga distribuito, e non concentrato.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Questa Olanda non segna nemmeno se gioca tre giorni.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Adani: “Messi aveva aperto le acque”


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

dai non è mai punizione


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

la prima la lasciano a lui anche dall'estremo opposto per un mancino...


----------



## Zenos (9 Dicembre 2022)

Stavo pensando...ma quanto è scemo Adani?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando...ma quanto è scemo Adani?



E tu ora te ne accorgi?


----------



## falconez (9 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando...ma quanto è scemo Adani?


Incommentabile.
Sembra avere un dild one infilato con massaggio prostatico annesso...una roba ai limiti dell'indecenza.


----------



## bobbylukr (9 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando...ma quanto è scemo Adani?



Io terrei per l'Argentina ma quando sento Adani sproloquiare spero che l'Olanda ne faccia 3...


----------



## Zenos (9 Dicembre 2022)

falconez ha scritto:


> Incommentabile.
> Sembra avere un dild one infilato con massaggio prostatico annesso...una roba ai limiti dell'indecenza.


In mezzo quei pagliacci di Sky ci poteva pure stare, in RAI stona parecchio.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Io terrei per l'Argentina ma quando sento Adani sproloquiare spero che l'Olanda ne faccia 3...



E quando segna l’Olanda?


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Peccato che De Ligt sia impegnato nel mondiale per club di volley in Brasile, altrimenti negli ultimi minuti un colpitore di testa come lui avrebbe fatto comodo agli orange


----------



## Zenos (9 Dicembre 2022)

Finita


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Dumb-fries


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Asino interista


----------



## bobbylukr (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E quando segna l’Olanda?



Ma infatti tengo per l'Argentina perché l'Olanda a parte il centrale ha delle mezze pippe: sto gapko a vanenburg,overmars e Robben non gli portava neanche le borracce...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Togliete l’audio


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Togliete l’audio




Io eliminerei direttamente Adani..


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Mi è sempre piaciuta l’Argentina, ma non riesco a tifarla per quei due somari di Adani e Cassano. Adani, poi, è qualcosa ai limiti dell’umana decenza quando parla di Messi.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Adani patetico. Ma che cavolo ti tifi Argentina e Brasile, per far vedere che sei intenditore? Pagliaccio!


----------



## TheKombo (9 Dicembre 2022)

Prevedo suicidi di massa in Brasile


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque un grande mondiale dei calciatori interisti.


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Gakpoooo sìììì che giocatore, per tutti quelli che cederebbero Leao per qualche scarsone arancione.
Scarsissimi questi ma sculati, come l'Inghilterra, vediamo domani gli altri fenomeni.
ZERO mondiali per SEMPRE.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io eliminerei direttamente Adani..



Fisicamente.


----------



## TheKombo (9 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Adani patetico. Ma che cavolo ti tifi Argentina e Brasile, per far vedere che sei intenditore? Pagliaccio!


Infatti.
Adani dai tempi di Sky ha questa "tendenza" a voler fare il simil Buffa, senza avere un'unghia della classe, competenza e carisma del secondo.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Goollll dai, dai, dai.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

difesa argentina ridicola e non da oggi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahaha uscito Lautaro gol olandese


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

uhhhhhh


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

adani ora si caga in mano


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Prevedo suicidi di massa in Brasile





I sopravvissuti al 7-1 subito contro la Germania.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Se quel fesso di Dumb-fries non avesse regalato quel rigore inutile...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se quel fesso di Dumb-fries non avesse regalato quel rigore inutile...



Dumbo non è molto sveglio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> adani ora si caga in mano


si prendesse a schiaffi dopo


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Vai con la rissa


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

ahahaha paredes pagliaccio


----------



## Solo (9 Dicembre 2022)

Finalmente parte il rissone ahahahah


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Paredes ritardato totale.

Stai vincendo e fai ste cazzate. Ridicolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

che squadracce mamma mia.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

io ci credo al pareggio dell'olanda


----------



## raducioiu (9 Dicembre 2022)

Scandaloso Paredes non sia stato espulso per la pallonata


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Qua giocano un supplementare di recupero.


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Non succede purtroppo.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

10' di recupero, vedremo ancora un gol


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

10 minuti di recupero, Adani sconvolto.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non succede purtroppo.


succede a chi ci crede


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

Sti argentini sono odiosi


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

già altri 2' andati senza giocare


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

certo che se devo scegliere se tifare per Lautaro o per Dumfries preferirei perdessero entrambe...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Adani con le chiappe strette durante la punizione


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

un'altra partita di quel cesso di depay non la reggerei, meglio messi.
ma sarà la semi più brutta della storia.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io ci credo al pareggio dell'olanda


così adani si impicca in diretta


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Adani con le chiappe strette durante la punizione


ridicolo


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Adani con le chiappe strette durante la punizione


Chiappe strette che servono a poco, è spanatissimo.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Zanetti e Cambiasso...simpatia a quintali.


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Dai provaci, tira forte


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

Dai koopmeiners mettila


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

dai un pari allo scadere c i sta


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

35 risultati utili sti argentini? assurdo... fanno schifo


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

goooooooooooool


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Goooollllllll


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

Siiiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Eccoloooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Solo (9 Dicembre 2022)

Sto male ahahaghahahaahhahaha


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

MAMMA MIAAAAAA


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

buahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JDT (9 Dicembre 2022)

GODO


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dai provaci, tira forte


Assurdo ha tirato piano ahahhAHHAha


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

2-2 incredibile


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Incredibile


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2022)

Madonna che sorca quella tipa argentina...

AIUTO


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

io ci credevo


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

era uguale alla posizione della punizione di Messi, ma lui ha avuto l'umiltà di non tirare in porta


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

GODOOOOOOOOO TUTTI GLI ARGENTINI A SVENTOLARE LA BANDIERA AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

dumfries stava condannando l'olanda
è entrato lautaro e ha condannato l'argentina


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Voglio Adani in analisi


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Entrati Paredes, Lautardo e Pezzella finita l’Argentina.

Pezzella ai mondiali e Tomori e Kalulu a casa, boh.


----------



## Zenos (9 Dicembre 2022)

Adani con l'ossigeno


----------



## JDT (9 Dicembre 2022)

Cambiasso salta sto casso


----------



## gabri65 (9 Dicembre 2022)

SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Non succede ma se succede....


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dumfries stava condannando l'olanda
> è entrato lautaro e ha condannato l'argentina



Le m… sono sempre decisive.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2022)

Grandissima Olanda 

Che gol allo scadere, inculati tutti


----------



## bobbylukr (9 Dicembre 2022)

Cmq olanda Croazia sarebbe la semifinale con più cessi mai vista ad un mondiale...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Zanetti e Cambiasso sventolatemi sti 50 cm che vi sono entrati nelle chiappe.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

La cosa più inspiegabile sono sti 60 mila argentini. Hanno il pesos che va bene per accendere la stufa chissà dove trovano i soldi


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Dicembre 2022)

e si gode.. daje

un altro piccolo sforzo


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vediamo sto Scaroni contro uno super scafato come Van Gaal


Quante ne sa Admin...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> La cosa più inspiegabile sono sti 60 mila argentini. Hanno il pesos che va bene per accendere la stufa chissà dove trovano i soldi



Si saranno impegnati gli organi per andare


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Zanetti e *Cambiasso* sventolatemi sti *50 cm* che vi sono entrati nelle chiappe.


50 cm nell'ano e 50 capelli in testa.


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Goodooo x quel ca*****ne di pared.es che butta la pallonata alla panchina avversaria.. palloni gonfiati.. e lo dico nonostante il mio avatar... e Leo Messi.. due mostri.. anche umanamente... mi spiacerebbe solo per Leo, uomo umile


----------



## ARKANA (9 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque vada a finire c'è un abisso tra il calcio europeo e quello sudamericano, 2 squadre europee abbastanza modeste se la giocano alla pari con le 2 migliori squadre sudamericane della storia


----------



## Baba (9 Dicembre 2022)

Godo per le feci nerazzurre in tribuna a sventolare le sciarpe come se avessero già vinto


----------



## folletto (9 Dicembre 2022)

Lo schema


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

ai rigori passa l'olanda 100%
o li salva messi ai supplementari o non li salva nessuno


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si saranno impegnati gli organi per andare


 O paga Bergoglio. Non ci sono altre spiegazioni


----------



## chicagousait (9 Dicembre 2022)

L'ingresso di Lautaro, l'inutile Lautaro, è stato solo deleterio.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> La cosa più inspiegabile sono sti 60 mila argentini. Hanno il pesos che va bene per accendere la stufa chissà dove trovano i soldi



Io gli argentini li conosco bene.

Piuttosto non mangiano, ma viaggiano il doppio di noi durante l' anno.

Come hai detto il Peso si svaluta ogni giorno, di conseguenza per loro la parola risparmio non esiste sul vocabolario


----------



## JDT (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ai rigori passa l'olanda 100%
> o li salva messi ai supplementari o non li salva nessuno


Non lo so, ho visto Noppert bello *************.

Comunque ho Gakpo Messi e Neymar marcatori.. la doppia l ho presa.. dai che mi pago le ferie!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Entrato Lautaro l'Olanda la pareggia.

INGIOCABILE


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Goodooo x quel ca*****ne di pared.es che butta la pallonata alla panchina avversaria.. palloni gonfiati.. e lo dico nonostante il mio avatar... e Leo Messi.. due mostri.. anche umanamente... mi spiacerebbe solo per Leo, uomo umile



Stavano vincendo 2-0 e improvvisamente si son messi a provocare, creare risse e insultare gli olandesi, che tra l’altro erano rassegnati e avviliti. Quei fessi facendo così li hanno resuscitati.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Zanetti e Cambiasso sventolatemi sti 50 cm che vi sono entrati *nelle chiappe.*



Hanno ancora la coppa italia


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ai rigori passa l'olanda 100%
> o li salva messi ai supplementari o non li salva nessuno


gli olandesi ai rigori fanno schifo da sempre.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gli olandesi ai rigori fanno schifo da sempre.


ma moralmente sono quelli che non hanno nulla da perdere


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gli olandesi ai rigori fanno schifo da sempre.



C’è sempre una prima volta.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

L'Olanda potrebbe vincerla anche prima dei rigori che questi altri son morti. Solo una giocata di Messi, se ne ha ancora...


----------



## JDT (9 Dicembre 2022)

La goduria totale sarebbe vedere Lautaro sbagliare e mandare a casa l'Argentina


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> La goduria totale sarebbe vedere Lautaro sbagliare e mandare a casa l'Argentina


Non succede ma se succede...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Solo quei rimbambiti del Barcellona potevano offrire 100 mln per quel cesso di Lautardo.

Poi ci chiede come mai i conti dei catalani son disastrati...Giampiero Manenti li avrebbe gestiti meglio, sicuro.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Adani un uomo distrutto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> La goduria totale sarebbe vedere Lautaro sbagliare e mandare a casa l'Argentina


Gioca Lautaro? Non si è ancora sentito in telecronaca


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Adani un uomo distrutto


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque Clarence Messi, come CR7, non è più quello di una volta... comprensibilmente eh


----------



## Zenos (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ma che vi fa il papu Gomez?porta le borracce?


----------



## JDT (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Solo quei rimbambiti del Barcellona potevano offrire 100 mln per quel cesso di Lautardo.
> 
> Poi ci chiede come mai i conti dei catalani son disastrati...Giampiero Manenti li avrebbe gestiti meglio, sicuro.


Hanno impiegato 3 anni per capire dove far giocare de jong..


----------



## Djici (9 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Madonna che sorca quella tipa argentina...
> 
> AIUTO


Noooooo... Me la sono persa


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque Clarence Messi, come CR7, non è più quello di una volta... comprensibilmente eh


Perché Clarence?


----------



## chicagousait (9 Dicembre 2022)

Tutti entrano tranne Dybala


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

ce li voglio vedere sul dischetto paredes e lautaro... e ora anche di maria


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Perché Clarence?



Xke ormai pure lui gioca bene solo quando caxxo gli pare


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Hanno impiegato 3 anni per capire dove far giocare de jong..




Penso non l’abbiano ancora capito. Infatti De Jong vuole scappare via


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Perché Clarence?



Seedorf, ovviamente


----------



## Solo (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Penso non l’abbiano ancora capito. Infatti De Jong vuole scappare via


No no, sono loro che vogliono cacciarlo per motivi economici, lui invece vuole restare.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

ci vuole coraggio a protestare per questo fallaccio...intervento a tenaglia mentre uno lanciato in porta e protesta


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

ahah primo numero del fideo


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Entra Di Maria:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Laureato colpisce Van Dijk


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Argentini che al minimo contatto fanno un tuffo Carpiato alla Cagnotto


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

ma quale mano, l'ha presa di petto


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Entra Di Maria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non si somiglia nemmeno un po’


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> No no, sono loro che vogliono cacciarlo per motivi economici, lui invece vuole restare.




Ultimamente si lamentato assai sulla situazione. Se non scappa è perché perderebbe i soldi che gli devono dare.

Poi se ci sono novità non so.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

"un campione riconosce un altro campione"

Messi passa a uno da solo meglio piazzato suonava troppo banale


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Olanda troppo schiacciata,così beccano il gol


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Pezzella... è un assedio


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ultima chance


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Dicembre 2022)

l'olanda sta dormendo in questi supplementari....


----------



## JDT (9 Dicembre 2022)

Dai dai che c'è più gusto..  io ci credo, messi neanche deve tirare


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

E godiamoci pure questi rigori.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Rigori


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

il palo di marquinhos, poteva risparmiarselo per i rigori


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

che ce frega di enzo fernandez 
noi c'abbiamo pobegon!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Anche questo palo alla fine sembra voler dire che... non lo diciamo


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ma sto Enzo Fernandez gioca nel Benfica?
Manco lui possiamo permetterci?


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

REGUORI sì.
Non so come andrà ma Adani devi soffrire fino alla fine come la gobba.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

vai Van Gol


----------



## JDT (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sto Enzo Fernandez gioca nel Benfica?
> Manco lui possiamo permetterci?


C'erano voci quest'estate.. poi nulla


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sto Enzo Fernandez gioca nel Benfica?
> *Manco lui possiamo permetterci?*



Se ce lo prestano gratis, si.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

devo andare io a fare la conta ?


----------



## Djici (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Anche questo palo alla fine sembra voler dire che... non lo diciamo


Lo stesso palo preso dalla Spagna contro il Marocco


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sto Enzo Fernandez gioca nel Benfica?
> Manco lui possiamo permetterci?


ma come no ne abbiam parlato per tutta l'estate che è stato segnalato da moncada ma noi a dietro a renato sanches..................


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

capitano coraggioso, non come Tiago Money Silva


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Subito parato!


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Finita


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Adani continua a svalvolare. Ma sentitelo che dice...


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

non è certo Messi quello che li sbaglia, lele


----------



## ARKANA (9 Dicembre 2022)

"Meraviglioso"... se il portiere sta fermo la prende lol


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

E niente


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Che fastidio Adani diosanto!


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

portiere scarso nelle uscite, ma buono a intuire i rigori


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

i soliti olandesi, ve lo avevo detto.

messi gran rigore.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Male Olanda @willcoyote85 è una sentenza


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Strafinita.

Croazia-Argentina. Più che calcio, prevedo calci.


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Arrestate Adani


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Stavolta è finita davvero, peccato


----------



## JDT (9 Dicembre 2022)

Lautaro salvaci tu


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

che fa il portiere argentino ?


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Adani insopportabile


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

con quella dentatura stile moratti eviterei di sorridere francamente...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Dicembre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Adani insopportabile


È inverosimile quanto sia antipatico quest’uomo quando c’è di mezzo Messi.


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Dicembre 2022)

portiere olandese...scarsissimo


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> portiere olandese...scarsissimo



Giocava nel...Foggia in B...


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

ahahah ho detto palo, però lo sbaglia sempre


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

lautato all'ultimo ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2022)

attenzione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDT (9 Dicembre 2022)

Daidaidai


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

lautaro, facci ‘o miracolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Lautaro ingiocabile il rigore decisivo


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Olanda solita incompiuta.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Baztardi.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Adani ahah


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2022)

L ingiocabile ha messo il rigore. Vale almeno 150 milioni ora


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

peccato, sarebbe stato spettacolare rigore sbagliato e depressione del laureato


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Bombardate Adani, sterminatelo, gasatelo, pugnalatelo, investitelo, abbattetelo, bruciatelo, impalatelo. 


Basta.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Dicembre 2022)

ma a chi piace adani ? sopprimetelo, insopportabile.


----------



## Solo (9 Dicembre 2022)

Peccato. Ci avevo sperato.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Dicembre 2022)

Una vergogna Adani, devono cacciarlo


----------



## JDT (9 Dicembre 2022)

Era la serata perfetta...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2022)

Che due palle. Che minchia di senso ha avuto fare quel gran pareggio alla fine se poi mi ciccate due rigori in quella maniera.


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

Un rigore sbagliato di troppo, mettila centrale no? sul primo rigore il portiere si butta sempre


----------



## chicagousait (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ora Lautaro vale 200 milioni, ha segnato il rigore che porta l'Argentina in semifinale


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma come no ne abbiam parlato per tutta l'estate che è stato segnalato da moncada ma noi a dietro a renato sanches..................



Eh si ciao!
A me tutti sti nomi nuovi non restano in testa mai!

Però adesso che l' ho visto giocare me lo ricorderò 

Comunque va beh, non sono arrivati ne uno ne l' altro ahahahahah


----------



## ARKANA (9 Dicembre 2022)

Godo solo perchè van dijk è uscito, mi sta proprio sui cojones


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahahaha "Ganò la seleccion " ma va a caĝare povero idiota


----------



## bobbylukr (9 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> peccato, sarebbe stato spettacolare rigore sbagliato e depressione del laureato



Titolo sarebbe stato: "l'Olanda di Lang, che il Milan ha snobbato per Cdk, è in semifinale"


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha "Ganò la seleccion " ma va a caĝare povero idiota


Quando lo sentiremo piangere sarà bellissimo.
Speriamo già nei prossimi 90.


----------



## ARKANA (9 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quando lo sentiremo piangere sarà bellissimo.
> Speriamo già nei prossimi 90.


Nono speriamo in finale, con rigore decisivo sbagliato da messi


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha "Ganò la seleccion " ma va a caĝare povero idiota




Sul rigore di Messi ha sbroccato, dicendo robe senza senso, un delirio pazzesco.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sul rigore di Messi ha sbroccato, dicendo robe senza senso, un delirio pazzesco.


Mamma mia mi sono sentito in imbarazzo. Povera Italia che paga lo stipendio di questo subumano


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Godo solo perchè van dijk è uscito, mi sta proprio sui cojones




Come popolo in generale gli olandesi son davvero indecenti, rispetto agli argentini non c’è paragone.

Però se Adani si schierasse con le schiere angeliche io durante l’armageddon tiferei spudoratamente per Lucifero e tutti i diavoli.


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2022)

qualunque sia la finalista che uscirà da sta parte credo verrà distrutta in finale, specialmente se dovesse trattarsi dell'argentina


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Come popolo in generale gli olandesi sin davvero indecenti, rispetto agli argentini non c’è paragone.
> 
> Però se Adani si schierasse con le schiere angeliche io durante l’armageddon tiferei spudoratamente per Lucifero e tutti i diavoli.



Speriamo solo che Adani non volga il suo sguardo sul Milan


----------



## ARKANA (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Speriamo solo che Adani non volga il suo sguardo sul Milan


Non penso è prescritto nell anima


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Non penso è prescritto nell anima



Rendiamo grazie a Dio.


----------



## Didaco (9 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Nono speriamo in finale, con rigore decisivo sbagliato da messi



In finale con il Portogallo e gol vittoria di Cristina. Non lo reggerebbe.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Sto Adani è indecente. Lavora per una televisione pubblica italiana, non può fare il capo ultrà argentino,è una mancanza di rispetto per i telespettatori, che gli pagano il suo stipendio.


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2022)

comunque al di là dei deliri di adani messi sta facendo un gran mondiale con una squadra di sbandati


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Roberto Baggio qualche anno fa alludendo ad Adani:

Vedo ex colleghi sentenziare come fossero professori, ma me li ricordo incapaci di fare tre palleggi


----------



## singer (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Roberto Baggio qualche anno fa alludendo ad Adani:
> 
> Vedo ex colleghi sentenziare come fossero professori, ma me li ricordo incapaci di fare *tre palleggi*


*...con le mani*", questa è la citazione esatta del divin codino. Farli con i piedi sarebbe stato pretendere troppo.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Roberto Baggio qualche anno fa alludendo ad Adani:
> 
> Vedo ex colleghi sentenziare come fossero professori, ma me li ricordo incapaci di fare tre palleggi



Ammazza, c'era andato giù pesante


----------



## sunburn (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @sunburn prima o poi qualcuna dovrà pure azzeccarla


Fossi in te non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco…


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Fossi in te non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco…



Io sul fuoco ci metterei la *tua* mano. Una bella ordalia. 

p.s. magari sottoponiamo a qualche prova pure @KILPIN_91


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Dicembre 2022)

La Francia gli farà una capa tanta in finale a Messi & co.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Francia gli farà una capa tanta in finale a Messi & co.



In finale Francia ed Argentina ci devono prima arrivare.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Andate ora sulla home della Gazzetta.

"L'Argentina ai piedi di Lautaro"

ahahahahah, o meglio


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Andate ora sulla home della Gazzetta.
> 
> "L'Argentina ai piedi di Lautaro"
> 
> ahahahahah, o meglio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Andate ora sulla home della Gazzetta.
> 
> "L'Argentina ai piedi di Lautaro"
> 
> ahahahahah, o meglio


Zero gol all'attivo e titolarità persa. 
Solito prevedibile rigore tirato alla solita maniera nel solito angolo e vai di peana


----------

